# No surround sound with Logitech X-530 speakers



## ljt643 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi all, not sure if this is the right forum to post in, but I have a problem with my X-530. I recently bought this and plugged everything in to the colour coded jacks, configured it for surround sound and tested all speakers and everything and clicked ok. Now, when I tried to play Medal of Honor, sound was only coming out of the front satellite speakers even though I selected surround sound in the game options. Also, when I tried to play a Dolby DVD in surround sound in Windows Media Center, even when I configured it for surround sound, sound was only coming out of the front speakers. This is really annoying me and any help is much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## ljt643 (Sep 9, 2009)

Please, is anyone able to help?


----------



## ljt643 (Sep 9, 2009)

Please?? :upset:


----------



## ljt643 (Sep 9, 2009)

Help??


----------



## ljt643 (Sep 9, 2009)

Help?!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

You may have the wrong option selected for your speakers. There are a couple options for me and the one that works is the name of my sound card See below for my a picture


----------



## ljt643 (Sep 9, 2009)

Mcninjaguy said:


> You may have the wrong option selected for your speakers. There are a couple options for me and the one that works is the name of my sound card See below for my a picture


I feel on the urge of a breakthrough!! I'll let you know how I get on ray:


----------



## ljt643 (Sep 9, 2009)

Okay, In my playback devices box there are four devices

1. Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
2. Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
3. Speakers (Sandhills Audio Cable)
4. Speakers (Sandhills Audio Cable)

Since my speakers are analogue I disabled the the Digital Output and also the Sandhills device. Would that fix it?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If you were getting sound to the speakers (although front only), and the audio setup passed (which should have sent audio to all 6 speakers), then your speaker selection was already correct.

Not all games support surround sound, and I don't remember MOH: Allied Assault have surround. And when it is supported, it is sometimes looking for a specific audio chipset.

As for your DVD playback, there are several ways of getting DD5.1 surround. You need a soundcard/audio chipset that supports DD5.1 decoding or a soundcard/audio chipset with optical/coaxial digital output which you can then attach to a external amplifier or speaker system that has DD5.1 decoding capabilities.


----------



## ljt643 (Sep 9, 2009)

Dogg said:


> If you were getting sound to the speakers (although front only), and the audio setup passed (which should have sent audio to all 6 speakers), then your speaker selection was already correct.
> 
> Not all games support surround sound, and I don't remember MOH: Allied Assault have surround. And when it is supported, it is sometimes looking for a specific audio chipset.
> 
> As for your DVD playback, there are several ways of getting DD5.1 surround. You need a soundcard/audio chipset that supports DD5.1 decoding or a soundcard/audio chipset with optical/coaxial digital output which you can then attach to a external amplifier or speaker system that has DD5.1 decoding capabilities.


Thanks for the reply, but how do I know if my chipset supports DD5.1? I'm sure its onboard sound, not a sound card and it supports 5.1. And as for the optical and coaxial cable, thats out of the question since my speakers are not digital, they are analogue. Sorry, yes I know, I'm a noob. MOH Pacific Assault supports several different configs for 5.1. There was Dolby, Miles 2D positional audio, and a couple of Creative options. Tried the Dolby and Miles on 5.1, no luck. Thanks for your help.


----------



## ljt643 (Sep 9, 2009)

anybody?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

How do you have the speakers connected?

Details on testing the speakers can be found here: http://logitech-en-emea.custhelp.co...SZwX3NlYXJjaF90ZXh0PVgtNTMw&p_li=&p_topview=1

You will need to know which motherboard and/or which audio chip is used to determine if it can decode DD5.1 or not.


----------



## ljt643 (Sep 9, 2009)

Dogg said:


> How do you have the speakers connected?
> 
> Details on testing the speakers can be found here: http://logitech-en-emea.custhelp.co...SZwX3NlYXJjaF90ZXh0PVgtNTMw&p_li=&p_topview=1
> 
> You will need to know which motherboard and/or which audio chip is used to determine if it can decode DD5.1 or not.



Hi, the three colour coded plugs (black, green and pink) are connected as follows: Green to Green (Line in), Black to blue (Line out) and Pink to pink (mic). My motherboard is the Asus M2N-VM DVI. The plugs are connected as per the manual instructions. Thanks


----------



## ljt643 (Sep 9, 2009)

And its realtek if thats what you're looking for in terms of audio chipset?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You may need to verify in the motherboard user manual (asus is down again at the moment so i can't check it) how to connect 5.1 surround sound. Green is line in (audio input), Black is line out (stereo output), pink is mic (microphone input). So as you have it connected right now, you will only get stereo.


----------

